# Canadian Special Forces Soldier killed in fall off tower.



## RackMaster (Apr 18, 2007)

> Canadian soldier killed in fall off tower
> 
> Last Updated: Wednesday, April 18, 2007 | 8:51 PM ET
> CBC News
> ...



Fuck!  The Comms world up here is small and the SOF Comms world is even smaller.  I'll hear more in the morning.

RIP Brother.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 18, 2007)

RIP

LL


----------



## tova (Apr 18, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Outback (Apr 19, 2007)

RIP




.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 19, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 19, 2007)

RIP....


----------



## AWP (Apr 19, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 19, 2007)

That really Sucks RIP


----------



## Pete031 (Apr 19, 2007)

A sad day For CANSOF and the CF,  RIP


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 19, 2007)

RIP...


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 19, 2007)

RIP. I appreciate his service and sacrifice.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 20, 2007)

*Update*



> Soldier's death a first for elite Canadian unit
> 
> Last Updated: Friday, April 20, 2007 | 8:53 AM ET
> CBC News
> ...



As stated the name will not be released.  It's a hard hit for the SOF family up here.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 20, 2007)

Tragically sad, may he RIP.  Comfort to his family and Brothers...


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 20, 2007)

Secret ramp ceremony for Canadian soldier who died in fall



> Anthony Klumpenhower, 25, who grew up in a small farming community near Listowel, Ont., was conducting surveillance earlier this week in Kandahar City.



Look like they made a liar out of me and changed their minds. ;)


----------

